# Aurora Iwo Jima Flag Raising



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

It was mentioned in the thread by Buzzconroy, that some have never seen the Aurora Iwo Jima kit finished. So, I thought I'd put this up for those interested. It is a difficult kit to do properly because there are nine hands that the pole has to fit through to get to the base, if any are off, it really screws thing up!! I'd love to see what Randy would do to this kit!! - Denis


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow! Beautiful kit and build. I has never seen a BU before so thanks for posting!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

That looks great! I built this kit for a Boy Scout craft expo when I was a kid but of course it didn't look like that.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

This is not a kit for the faint of heart, I did assemble the soldiers halves together, but Like Denis had mentioned, the arms have to be aligned perfectly,my solution is to tack the soldiers to the base using ca glue, then cement arms using styrene cement, so there is time to adjust arm alignment to the flag pole.
Another problem is the flag sticker, very tricky to apply because of the deep folds on flag,I can do without the headache, I will mask and paint the stripes, adding shading, will only use the stars portion of the sticker.The flag stripes are engraved into the plastic.
I have plans doing this project maybe in the fall.

Randy


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments louspal and Zorro!! 

The kit was partially built when I got it. Four of the soldiers were already assembled and the base was covered with the material that is used for railroad landscaping. Thankfully, it cleaned up nicely but the soldiers would not come apart so I used a heat gun and very carefully moved some of the arms into correct positions. I also did not use the flag stickers. I airbrushed the flag and then created my own stars decals, keeping in mind that at that time there was only 48 states! It was a good project!

- Denis


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Very nice buildup, thanks for showing. Every time I see one of the Aurora military figure kits I'm always surprised by how interesting they are when almost nobody ever mentions them. I've tried to find as many of the Famous Fighters and Adventure Series figures, and most of them are just as exciting as the monster kits.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Nicely done.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Nice build, nice kit!!! I had never seen that before now. I really like that one.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice work, Denis!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks, C-MM, xsavoie, jamweasel and Kirk!! I appreciate the compliments! - Denis


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Sorry I didnt realize you painted this, thought it was downloaded pics from ebay, nice work and restore.

Randy


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Great looking build up Denis! :thumbsup: This is a kit I'd like to see re-poped.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks, Randy! I guess that I hadn't stated that it was my build up. - Denis


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for posting your pics. I can see where it would be difficult getting all of the arms to line up - it must have been a real bear to tool!

I did an online search for Iwo Jima images, and found both the Marine memorial and original photograph. The kit is obviously based on the monument - did you consider painting it like the bronze, or decided from the start to paint it emulating the original flag raising?
If anyone has the instructions, do they recommend a natural color scheme?
What made me thing about this is the Viet Nam Vet memorial model kit - it's based on the bronze and is cast in the metallic copper/bronze colored plastic - obviously designed to be a miniature of the memorial.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Night-Owl!

I never thought about doing the kit like the bronze monument, always wanted to emulate the actual flag raising. Might be kinda cool finished in bronze.

- Denis


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Marvelous job, Denis! What scale is this?

Sean


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

~RK~


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

ChrisW said:


> The kit is obviously based on the monument - did you consider painting it like the bronze


Thanks for pointing that out, Chris, I'd always assumed this kit was based on the real-life event! Is the rocky base also on the monument?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Thanks for pointing that out, Chris, I'd always assumed this kit was based on the real-life event! Is the rocky base also on the monument?


Yes - the base of the monument is broken up rocks.
Personally I think I'd build it as the actual soldiers as well.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

SJF said:


> Marvelous job, Denis! What scale is this?
> 
> Sean


Thanks Sean and Roy! Thomas Graham shows it to be 1/15 in his book on Aurora Models. - Denis


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

ChrisW said:


> Yes - the base of the monument is broken up rocks.
> Personally I think I'd build it as the actual soldiers as well.


 
Just checked the instructions, meant to be painted as the actual soldiers.
I will be painting mine like the box art.

Randy


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

This is one of the best parts of HT...getting to see those great Aurora kits built that I've never seen before! Fantastic work!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...just beautiful, thanks for posting the pix!!!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you, James and Brian!! As mentioned earlier, some of these kits kind of get forgotten, but they really are excellent and just as exciting as the monster models!! - Denis


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Honestly I am very bored with the monsters, because I had done them so much through the years, I now perfer none monsters at this time.
But I dont get bored of looking at them in my showcase.
Randy


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Denis,

Superb job on a very tough kit!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you, MMM!!!

It is nice to enjoy looking at the models in the glass cases and also encouraging to see that they get better as I learn new and better techniques!!

- Denis


----------

